# Itty Bitty Babies Knitted



## laurelarts (Jul 31, 2011)

This listing is for the pattern of the pictured knitted Itty Bitty Babies includes, 5- 7" Baby, Diaper, Hats, Shirt and Blanket, a Laurel Lane design. These adorable dolls, each measures 5-7". The bootie and leg are one piece, knitted to appear as if the leg is coming out of the bootie. This pattern was inspired by a "Gender Reveal" party my daughter attended. and it makes such cute little gifts and or decorations for baby showers. Leave off the diaper pin, use a yarn tie or ribbon and you have a completely safe toy as well.

Pattern: $4.50

http://www.etsy.com/listing/88293505/itty-bitty-babies-7-inch-doll-blanket?nc=1

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/itty-bitty-7-babies-blanket-shirt-hats-and-diaper


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

Too cute... complete with belly buttons!


----------



## Punkin51 (Sep 3, 2012)

Oh I love these little babies and their little belly buttons. Adorable, would make a great centerpiece for a shower and a keepsake afterwards.


----------



## mollyannhad (Feb 1, 2011)

This is so cute!


----------



## StellasKnits (Apr 10, 2011)

Oh my gosh! How cute are those!!


----------



## Gypsycream (Nov 23, 2011)

Lovely! Your designs are always so simple but beautiful.......... still having words with DIL about about granddaughter


----------



## macnzacsmom (Apr 30, 2011)

How cute are they


----------



## oge designs (Aug 14, 2012)

Those "Itty bitty babies' are just too cute.


----------



## amudaus (Nov 8, 2011)

These are just so sweet.


----------



## Rainebo (Apr 22, 2012)

Perfect adorable baby shower centerpiece! So darling! Now I just need the grandchildren!!!


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

Soooo cute.


----------

